# Help finding value of these Vietnam Figurines



## Doc

My father in law brought these home in the 60's.   Unique looking ...but wife wants to sell then.   I'm hoping they are worth a lot (of course) but have no clue how to find the approx value.    Anyone here have an idea on how to find the value?


----------



## bczoom

Are there any markings on the bottom of them indicating who made them and/or when?


----------



## Doc

Good thought Brian.  I had to go look.  Not much there.  One little sticker that I cannot read.   Same with all I got out of the box.  I thought I could enlarge the pic and read it but no go.  I'll dig up a magnifying glass and try that way.


----------



## Melensdad

Those look like Chinese Mud Figurines to me.  But since they have a matte finish they are not like most of the Chinese Mud Figurines that I have seen as most/all of those are at least partially finished with a high gloss/ceramic finish over parts of the figures.

*No clue what a Vietnamese figure is worth.*

I know that the vintage Chinese Mud Figurines are in the $8 to $10 (each) range at shops.  

I'm sure there are some worth much more, but I've commonly seen old ones in that price range.


----------



## Doc

Wife's eyes are younger and better than mine.  She said the little sticker on them says "Japan".


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Wife's eyes are younger and better than mine.  *She said the little sticker on them says "Japan".*



OK, no clue what those are worth either.  But if they are post-WWII era Japanese then there is probably a specialty market for them.  I know that a lot of post WWII era Japanese goods (toys, etc) are collectable.  

Did you check Ebay?


----------



## pirate_girl

https://www.etsy.com/listing/156979...8524c05b61e6b86de11a0ea6abbbd1e352f:156979080

Hakata figures?

They're adorable.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/156979...8524c05b61e6b86de11a0ea6abbbd1e352f:156979080
> 
> Hakata figures?
> 
> They're adorable.



Well if that is what they are, and doing a quick eBay search of "Hakata figures" it appears like that is what he has, it does appear they have some value.  Not going to retire on the sale, but prices ranged from less than $10 to over $100 on eBay.  So they could pay for a nice night out (or two) with the wife, dinner and a show!


----------



## Doc

No ebay yet.  I started here.   Did not even know the word Hakata or Chinese mud figures.   
THANKS guys!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I recognized them Doc from when my Aunt Midori had some.
That was my Uncle Jack's wife whom he met while in the Navy.
The little man holding the scroll looks slightly familiar. 
She had mostly porcelain figures tho unlike these.


----------



## Doc

Kewl PG.   The man with the scroll is also at the link you gave me for ebay.   Thanks for the help.   I was at a loss.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

When all else fails refer to ebay. Lol. I practically live there.


----------

